# I need a game



## corkraggen (Nov 4, 2006)

Just moved to Sterling Heights area and am in search of a game. I play Modern, D&D, Werewolf, Vampire, Mech Warrior. I am also willing to try most other games, however I am not interested in LARP. I also play 40,000k on the tabletop. Orks is da best.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey, where roughly is Sterling Heights?  As in, what other towns/cities are around?  I think/hope it's nearby where I live, but I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## corkraggen (Nov 9, 2006)

AH Let's see Warren, Troy, or maybe Rochester.


----------



## corkraggen (Nov 14, 2006)

*still looking*

I'm still looking, any takers?


----------

